# Southern Ireland in Dec??



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We are thinking about using Tesco deals to pay for ferry, Pembroke to Rosslare over Christmas and New Year.

Finding sites open at this time of year is proving very difficult?? (Plus expensive in many cases)....we normally wild park but not as much at that time of year.....anyone done this and where did you stay, please? I have googled many sites and they say they are open all year but are not!! 

Any info would be most helpful!! Thanks!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The "Green Book" might help.

Get it from Failte Ireland - it's called the Caravan & Camping Guide.

www.campingireland.ie

Can't see anywhere on the website that mentions the book, but if you email them I expect they will tell you how to get it.

[email protected]
Fax 00 353 98 28237

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If your trip is to be in rural areas you will have no difficulty wild camping. Plenty of Pubs will be glad to have you in their car park as long as you go in for a drink or a meal. There are also many, many seaside places where you can stay. Toilet emptying in public toilets, water supplied from filling stations.

Tell us where you want to go and many on here will be able to help. I know may places on the west coast and along the Shannon/Erne Waterway. The waterway also offers facilities, primarily for boats in many nice villages, Alan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I would advise you to think about going to the south coast where it will probably be milder than anywhere else. Caherdaniel. with parking on Derrynane beach is outstanding in December, having been there a few times after Christmas, sometimes being able to leave the coat off. Wildcamping possible,

Valentia Island, Knightstown, ditto, beautiful too,

Ardmore, County Waterford on the south coast, sheltered beach, nice walking, wildcamping possible.

Mullaghmore, Sligo on the west coast is lovely too.

Now I don't think I will give away anymore secrets, but do come!!

Ca


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Many, many thanks to you ALL!!  Ana x


----------

